# Deep-Shine Detail - BMW E92 M3 Jet Black - Lincolnshire Detailing



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Jet Black BMW E92 M3 receives a Light Correction Package.

From the initial inspection of the car we knew we had our work cut out.





The Wheels were cleansed using a safe specific wheel cleaner and a selection of brushes and wheel woolies.



For the second stage on the wheels Gyeon Q2M Iron was applied to remove airborne chemical compounds and ferrous particles. The purple coloration is the Iron Cut Cleaner forming a bond to the sintered iron on the car paint and wheel and changing its state to a water soluble for easy removal.



The car was then blanketed with a cleansing foam for it's pre-wash to help soften and remove light surface contaminates it was left to dwell for a few minutes before attacking hard to reach areas with a detailing brush







The car was washed using the 2 bucket method, grit guards and a selection of wash mitts.



Once inside the car was fully clayed. The previous stages safely dissolve/remove larger bonded contaminates/tar spots this massively reduces the risk of picking up a large particle in the clay which could mark the paint.



The M3 was then fully dried using a drying towel. A Hot air blower was used to aid removing standing water from shut lines and light recesses etc



The car then received the machine polishing stages of the Package. Vulnerable areas such as rubber and plastic edges were masked up as a precaution. Various machines, compounds and pads were utilised which were dictated by the contours, defects & access of the area worked on to lightly remove various defects.



Before & Afters demonstrating the correction achieved from the package. These images are captured after the cutting/polishing stages and the finish is still to be refined. Light source in the images is 150w metal halide.



























Wheels removed, fully prepared and protected with Swissvax Autobahn Wheel Wax.







A few small details wrapped in Carbon







Completion images, finished and protected in Swissvax Best Of Show.

















Many Thanks Adi​


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Excellent turnaround, was in rough state.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

What a great turn-around.

If that had been a child, someone would have reported the owner(s) for neglect.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That clarity prior to finishing is clear to see, those initial swirls all but gone where black for me is less forgiving. A wonderful result from all your hard work some great pictures.

John Tht.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice transformation Adi.


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

Amazing job


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I Think you should seriously consider giving yourself a pat on the back for this one Adi . You've turned a sow's ear into a silk purse. Good on yer 

Daz


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely done, the orange peel is now even more noticeable having removed the defects:thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

great work dude


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb job & what a turnaround . Different class


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

Great job! I may be booking my R32 in!


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning!

Great work and write up :buffer::thumb:

Chris


----------



## Favorito (Jul 11, 2012)

Superb!


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Outstanding job, was looking really rough beforehand. Some really nice finishing touches too.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Fantastic turnaround.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice work


----------



## igorossa (Oct 17, 2012)

great job, except that cheap "carbon" film...


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work as usual Adi

Looks like you made a fantastic job of the wheels too.
Were they reasonable to start with or were they ditched?
I'm interested to know what your choice of wheel cleaner is.


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

James_R said:


> Nice work as usual Adi
> 
> Looks like you made a fantastic job of the wheels too.
> Were they reasonable to start with or were they ditched?
> I'm interested to know what your choice of wheel cleaner is.


Bilberry is the usual choice for average condition wheels we have a few different dilution's mixed up so we grab the one that would best suit the state of the wheel. Once the wheels off it gets another good soak in Q2M iron and agitated well with a brush the wheel is then clayed and hand polished before the protection is applied :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Deep-Shine said:


> Bilberry is the usual choice for average condition wheels we have a few different dilution's mixed up so we grab the one that would best suit the state of the wheel. Once the wheels off it gets another good soak in Q2M iron and agitated well with a brush the wheel is then clayed and hand polished before the protection is applied :thumb:


Cool thanks Ive got some Bilberry on the shelf.
Will stick with it. :thumb:


----------

